# der Käfer krabbelt



## vbergen

Hola, ¿cómo se traduciría "der Käfer *krabbelt* im Gras"?
¿el escarabajo se "arrastra" en la hierba?  

quedaría raro porque los insectos no se "arrastran" sino que caminan con sus patas chiquitas. ¿Tiene "krabbeln" algún otro significado que le de más sentido a la traducción?


----------



## Tonerl

_*krabbeln (Kind): *_
_*andar a gatas *_
_*gatear*_

_*krabbeln (Käfer): *_
_*correr *_
_*der Käfer "krabbelt" im Gras*_
_*el escarabajo "corre"en la hierba*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## vbergen

gracias


----------



## kunvla

Te popngo aquí la definición de krabbeln tomada del Duden:


> *krabbeln 1. a.* (von Käfern u. Ä.) sich (am Boden) fortbewegen
> Beispiel: der Käfer krabbelt [an der Wand]





> PONS: sich fortbewegen - desplazarse, moverse



Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

Hola vbergen:
Krabbeln tiene la connotación de un movimiento (de patitas) rápido, ligero, hormigueante. 
Cuando se aplica a los nenes que gatean, es solamente por la postura de escarabajos que adoptan.
Saludos.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Me parece que debe haber alguna expresión en español más o menos directa que se me está escapando:*_
_*wie ein Käfer krabbeln *_
_*escarabajear *_

_*Pero también me he encontrado con la palabra „correr“ (krabbeln wie ein Käfer) en vez de „escarabajear“.*_
_*Ahora me interesaría saber que palabra es la más adecuada para poner los puntos sobre las íes !*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Peterdg

Tonerl said:


> Me parece que debe haber alguna expresión en español más o menos directa que se me está escapando:


¿Quizás "reptar"?


----------



## Cebolleta

Peterdg said:


> ¿Quizás "reptar"?



No. _Reptar_ implica arrastrarse, como hacen por ejemplo las serpientes o las personas tumbadas en el suelo cuando se desplazan apoyándose sólo con las manos o codos. Lo que hacen los escarabajos es _correr_ o, en ciertos casos, _corretear_.


----------

